# Large open sore on discus



## oalston (Jul 24, 2009)

I recently got a couple of new discus and they developed velvet disease soon after being put in my tank. I treated the tank and the velvet seems to have gone. One of my new discus hid the whole time and didn't eat, even after the velvet was gone. A few days after the velvet was gone i noticed a white spot on its side and it looked like there was white fluff coming out of it. This spot grew rapidly larger and opened up into a large sore. I have searched the internet extensively and haven't been able to figure out what this sore is and my discus is quickly deteriorating. I've moved it to a small quarantine tank and am currently treating it with protozin. I put some protozin directly on the sore as well and this took the white colour away from it. Currently the discus is lying on its side on the gravel and i can see some discolouration spreading across to its other side as well. If any body has any idea as to what disease this might be, it would be greatly appreciated. 

I've attached some pictures, the first picture shows the white spot one day after i first saw it. The second picture shows the sore two days after the first photo and the third picture is a close up on the same day.


----------



## oalston (Jul 24, 2009)

the discus died shortly after the last photo. today i also noticed another discus with a sore on its side so i transferred it to a quarantine tank but it died in the afternoon.


----------



## Fishin Pole (Feb 17, 2009)

Posting your water parameters will help out greatly in determining the issues with your discus...........When was your last water change and how much water did you change out?....How large of a tank are they in?......Some discus owners do daily water changes for their fish, i always thought they are awesome looking fish, but the tank maintainance is alot of work for one species...........For the disease, try doing a search on Saprolegnia.......its a type of fungus infection...........Another thing it could be is Tuberculosis............look into that and see if the symptomology is correct, if it is and your fish do have tuberculosis, be very, very careful on how you handle anything in the tank........It can be transferred to humans from fish......I'm sure its rare, but their is the possibility.........Sorry for your loss of fish..........Keep us posted on what you find out


----------



## oalston (Jul 24, 2009)

pH is around 7
GH is around 3
kH is also around 3
nitrite and nitrate are very low
temperature is approx. 27 degrees.

i water change approx. one third of the tank a week and have never had trouble with polluted water. the discus are in a 215L tank along with cardinals, saes, a couple of clown loaches, corys, bristlenoses and farlowellas. 

the first discus to die was one of two which i bought recently and i think it may have brought the disease along with it.


----------

